# Good line/leader for 5/6 wt river smallies?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey yall, I'm trying to breath some new life in to my old cheapo 5/6 wt fly combo. Gonna really hit the river this coming season for some bass. Any suggestions? I'm still fairly new to fly gear. Thanks!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Hey yall, I'm trying to breath some new life in to my old cheapo 5/6 wt fly combo. Gonna really hit the river this coming season for some bass. Any suggestions? I'm still fairly new to fly gear. Thanks!


Pick yourself up some Sage Ultimate Performance Taper  and be done with it. It's good stuff, casts nice, and is on sale for $29.99.










Also, for a leader, just get yourself a 9' tapered leader. Cabelas has 3 packs for like $10. I'd say get a 3x, and when you've used up all of the tippet section, tie more on (get a spool or two of tippet - I used Cabelas at about $4 per spool). Your tapered leader should last quite a while - it is the tippet end that gets used up.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Another option is to go or call bass pro and buy the Hobbs creek line kit, comes with line, backing and leader for 25.00


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I was out practice casting with the 5/6 wt today on a local creek. I think new line will make a big difference. I'm not a seasoned fly fisherman by any means but I can tell how inconsistent this old cheap line is...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend of mine in college when I was first starting to fly fish gave me some of the best advice I have been given: buy a decent line. Low end line that coils and doesn't shoot well through the guides will drive you beyond clinically insane. The lowest level line I have bought is the Cabela's Prestige and it was OK but not nearly as good as the high end Orvis line I got on my 7wt or the SA Mastery Trout I put on my 5wt. It may seem expensive to drop $50+ on line up front, but take care of it and it will last you several seasons. The 5wt line I have had for about 5 years now. I clean it regularly and it has held up great. The 7wt line is I believe 3 years old. The Cabela's lines are OK but really benefit from regular cleaning/conditioning. Especially if you're using fly lines in warm water flows and lakes in Ohio, you need to clean the line fairly often if you're fishing a lot.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I am a huge believer in quality line & great bargains. I always try to buy "high end" lines at sale prices. IMHO, the BEST buy I have ever gotten on fly line is the Sage line that I paid about $35.00 for. I fish Rio Grand, Rio Gold, SA Mastery & I prefer the Sage over all of them. That's just my opinion, but you won't find a better line for 30 bucks.
Leaders...I prefer furled, but also carry knotless tapered leaders. For bass with a 5-6 wt, I prefer a 4X tippet.
Just my thoughts,
Mike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

My only problem with getting nice line is that it will be put on a cheapo combo. It was a gift like 10 years ago so I don't know what it cost but I'm guessing the whole setup probably cost 40 bucks new. I probably will though because I would love to be able to use it without having to throw down money I don't have on a new combo.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> My only problem with getting nice line is that it will be put on a cheapo combo. It was a gift like 10 years ago so I don't know what it cost but I'm guessing the whole setup probably cost 40 bucks new. I probably will though because I would love to be able to use it without having to throw down money I don't have on a new combo.


Good line will make any rod / reel cast or perform better for the desired application. With the sales right now, the difference between a VERY good line and an economy line is about $10.00.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Rio made the Sage lines. 4 companies make about 95% or better of all fly lines. Rio, Airflo, Cortland, and 3M (Scientific Anglers).


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Good line will make any rod / reel cast or perform better for the desired application. With the sales right now, the difference between a VERY good line and an economy line is about $10.00.


Thats true. Any advice on WF or DT line, and floating/sinking/sink tip? I was thinking weight forward floating would probably be better for my skill level.
I would also like to be able to use this setup to nymph for trout on the Mad River for when the situation arises (I pass by on business from time to time). I have caught one small trout with it at the Brookville tailwaters shortly after I got it years ago lol.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Thats true. Any advice on WF or DT line, and floating/sinking/sink tip? I was thinking weight forward floating would probably be better for my skill level.
> I would also like to be able to use this setup to nymph for trout on the Mad River for when the situation arises (I pass by on business from time to time). I have caught one small trout with it at the Brookville tailwaters shortly after I got it years ago lol.


WF will cast a little farther but DT will lay down a little smoother. Either should do you pretty well. Fishing the Mad / Clear Creek I don't have many long casts, so a DT works fine for me. The good thing about a DT line is when the one side wears out, flip it over and use the other side.
[/COLOR] 
A floating line will work fine. If you need a fly to get down deeper, use a very small weight or tie it with a little lead. Never have a problem getting nymphs down in the local flows - they're just not that deep around here.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> WF will cast a little farther but DT will lay down a little smoother. Either should do you pretty well. Fishing the Mad / Clear Creek I don't have many long casts, so a DT works fine for me. The good thing about a DT line is when the one side wears out, flip it over and use the other side.
> [/COLOR]
> A floating line will work fine. If you need a fly to get down deeper, use a very small weight or tie it with a little lead. Never have a problem getting nymphs down in the local flows - they're just not that deep around here.




Great thanks. Yeah if I have a 9 ft leader, I doubt I will be fishing any deeper than 9 ft so I feel that should be fine.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Pick yourself up some Sage Ultimate Performance Taper  and be done with it. It's good stuff, casts nice, and is on sale for $29.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to order this, but the product on the page doesn't seem to match the description. One of the reviewers confirmed this. Hmmm... too good to be true after all?


----------

